# Trying to manipulate Clockwork Backups



## abuttino (Nov 6, 2011)

I am trying to manipulate a CWR Backup to install the 901 radio files in it, however I get it failing to match the md5 checksum and then when I try the

adb shell and these commands
cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/*rom name (date and time usually)/
md5sum *img > nandroid.md5

It says that it's a read-only file system and tried the su command with no positive results either..

The backup is named one second above the last with the exact file name, I did the md5 hash on it and copied it to the nandroid.md5 with lower case and put two spaces after it..

Where am I going wrong here?


----------

